# Do Berkley Crappie nibbles expire?



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I just found a opened jar of nibbles that got to be at least 15-20 yrs old, are they still good?>
I


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If they will hold up on a hook an have any sent at all left i would say yes they are good. Are they dried out an brittle?
If they hold on a hook an have sent,maybe toss one in a cup of water see if it disolves faster then it should? 
Hard to tell with out being able to see/smell/feel them....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have power bait for trout that is pushing 20 years old and it still works. Those metal lids though can be rough to get off of the jar sometimes.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Consistency wise they honestly feel like a new pack , but the smell is definitely weakened when I compare to a fresher jar. Still worth a try though

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> Consistency wise they honestly feel like a new pack , but the smell is definitely weakened when I compare to a fresher jar. Still worth a try though
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah id say they are. Maybe try putting some new nibbles into the old jar to help with sent


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

pour some of the new jar juice into the old to freshen the scent.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It's a good question, Govbarney. Until somebody reports about success or failures with them, we'll never know. Most guys are too affraid to give it a shot. I'd like to know.--Tim


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I use them a lot, and when I buy new jars I take the lids off them and leave jar open to let them dry out some. They hold on hook much better, last longer. The scent strays with them, but I'm only leaving the lids off a few weeks


----------

